# [SOLVED] GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I just installed Vice City on my laptop, which has Windows 8.1 and as soon as I try to launch the game, it gives me an unhandled exception error. I've tried reinstalling the game, running it in different compatibility modes and disabling DEP but that hasn't helped. Can someone help me out with this problem?

EDIT: The game works fine on my Windows 7 PC. This is the non-Steam version of the game.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Try this suggestion from the GTA forum: Bug List with Solutions (PC, PS2 & XBox) - Help & Support - GTA Forums


> Problem #7: An Unhandled Exception error occurs.
> 
> Solution: This is usually due to main.scm mods. With any alteration to the mission script, you usually have to start a new game.
> 
> Alternatively: Open Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL or right-click the Task Bar -> Task Manager) and end all non-essential processes. It is reported that Window Blinds in particular causes issues with Vice City if running alongside it - you may need to end its process.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

I don't see any non-essential processes... Any other workaround? Any way to play it in windowed mode perhaps?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Alt-Enter to toggle windowed/fullscreen works for most games, so should work for GTA.

More suggestions here: https://support.rockstargames.com/h...-Exception-error-on-install-or-playing-GTA-VC


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Oh, I thought I could enable windowed mode by modifying some .ini file or something (similar to KOTOR) but there's no question of pressing Alt-Enter when the game crashes as soon as it is launched. 

I've already tried re-installing the game. There are people who claim they got it working on Win 8 64-bit.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Any solution, guys?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

did you click on the link and try the solutions?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Apart from defragmenting my hard disk and setting 16-bit colour, I have tried the solutions mentioned in the link and they haven't worked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

have you tried xp mode?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*



> have you tried xp mode?


Yes, but to no avail...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: GTA: Vice City and Windows 8.1 'unhandled exception' error*

Disabling DEP did the trick. Thanks for your help anyways


----------

